
The C+@ Programming Language (formerly Calico) (1993) - pjmlp
https://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/the-c-programming-language/184409085
======
bediger4000
I remember this - by the mid-late 90s, Jim Fleming, the author of this
article, had gone completely off the deep end on Usenet, ranting about C++
success vs how C+@ was being sidelined.

[https://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/C%2b%40](https://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/C%2b%40)

"It has a simple syntax with emphasis on graphics. It was originally used for
prototyping of telecommunication services."

Wow, somebody used it for something. I was under the impression C+@ was never
more than half finished. Fleming would claim to run master classes in C+@ from
his yacht in the Caribbean, but nobody seemed to have ever taken the classes
or seen the compiler, or anything.

